# where to find ring around the rosy and spooky voices



## yank (Oct 19, 2009)

i have been looking for the spooky child singing ring around the rosy for a prop, as well as another one where a young child asks...."will you play with me please" then it gets progressively louder and creepier until she screams it in a monsterous type voice in the end - anyone know where to get them? thank you -


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Try this one and see if it works for what you need.
Ring around rosies-Echoed.mp3


----------



## yank (Oct 19, 2009)

very cool - thank you - that should work for the first one - anyone know of the other soundbite?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Oooow, creepy children type prop - do tell, what's the prop ? You need any other creepy children type SFX or just those 2 ? I have a bunch of "haunted nursery / creepy children" sound effect & songs ( love that creepy children / nursery room theme ) !


----------



## yank (Oct 19, 2009)

yes - i am not married to the ring around the rosy one so any creepy children/nursey rhymes would be appreciated...i am attempting a take off on the ghostly footsteps prop - hopefully a motion detector will trigger the creepy song - then after that the footsteps will lead to a tomb i am building where a second soundbite will play before the tomb breaks open and some sort of creepy doll/figure pops up through it with a pneumatic...thats the plan anyway -


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Sent you a link to my SFX files 
Sounds like a cool set up !! let us know how it progresses !


----------



## JacobIrion (Nov 19, 2010)

Darklord could u send it my way too appreciated. Would b great w my collection of zombie babies.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

JacobIrion said:


> Dark lord could u send it my way too appreciated. Would b great w my collection of zombie babies.


PM sent - You got it ! & a lot more


----------



## XFEARIENCE (Jul 19, 2011)

*would love to have*

Dark lord can you please send it to me as well would love to hear it and thank you so much for all you do for us


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## sane (Oct 5, 2011)

would love to have that link. send to me as well please...


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

Dark Lord could you send it my way as well....pretty please with dead corpses on top.....I'm doing a Zombie Baby Benefit theme next yr. it would be the dead roses upon my coffin !!! Hee hee


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Pmed with lots more ! Hope it helps - good luck on your Zombie baby benefit next year, hope you find them all good victim's,...I mean homes......LoL


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 10, 2011)

hey, DL, in the stuff yo sent me, was the nursery in it, i mighta missed it but i think this would fit in with a friends, theme, a deserted play ground, you are the man, or woman.... or well your just bad ass


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

funhousewizard said:


> hey, DL, in the stuff yo sent me, was the nursery in it, i might a missed it but i think this would fit in with a friends, theme, a deserted play ground, you are the man, or woman.... or well your just bad ass


LoL man works for me, so does Bad *ss.....LoL Glad that helps your friend. Take your time thru all that stuff easy to get lost - tons of SFX !! ( & that's just 1/4 of my full collection ! )


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 10, 2011)

Alright, it seems every time I go back I find more
Great stuff


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Yep & then I go & sneak in more uploads....Hee-hee.......think I need to put a "new uploads" folder in each one for all the new stuff I add in now.......Hell I even get lost in there....!!??


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 10, 2011)

Yea I thought there was a complete new page for every different section but yes I notice you just to the goodies


----------



## HauntedTrickorTreat (Oct 24, 2008)

Dark Lord add me to the list of people that need some good SFX! Thanks for putting this out there for everyone!


----------



## zombiemaker (Oct 19, 2011)

*Need creepy kids music*

Dark Lord, we're working on a zombie baby playground for halloween and need some creepy music to play while the kids are around. Looking for Ring Around the Rosie and other haunted kids tunes & sounds like you might have what we need. Can you help?


----------



## Stine (Oct 19, 2011)

Dark lord, could I get you to send it to me too?? I would really appreciate it!!


----------



## Stine (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Up late here doing some 3 axis skull build / programming. I Pm everyone in the morning before I get back into it ! Nity-Nite time.....................


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

PM's sent !! Hope it helps


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

pdcollins6092 said:


> Try this one and see if it works for what you need.
> Ring around rosies-Echoed.mp3


Love this, thanks for sharing!


----------



## LordBudhaMonk (Oct 23, 2011)

Greetings Dark Lord!  May I be so bold as to request aforementioned download links in PM as well please?


----------



## taira (Aug 9, 2012)

Dark Lord, I'm doing a Granny rocking a baby..... would love the music/voices too. Please and thank you
Taira


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Some freebies 
http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/index.html


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I would also love it if it wouldn't be too much trouble.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

chinclub said:


> I would also love it if it wouldn't be too much trouble.


PM me your email addy. No trouble, more than happy to shoot you the mp3 file  or any other SFX I have for just about any haunt theme !


----------



## Leoo (Jul 16, 2012)

hey dark lord do you mind sending it to me too ? i would love to hear it


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Leoo said:


> hey dark lord do you mind sending it to me too ? i would love to hear it


Glad to, Pm me your email addy


----------

